# 55 gallon setup



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have some cichilds right now that are very tiny and need to be moved soon. 

Right Now= Ten Gallon = 2 firemouths 2 green severums 2 cory cats
Nobody is pickin on anybody accept for one of the small firemouths and he still gets food. 
my filtration is amazing actually two times the size of my tank 

trying to find a 55 gallon and the cories will stay in my ten gallon

1. so what can i put with these cichlids in the 55?
2. if i decided to put a couple live plants mayb three or four would i need c02?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

i take it they are all juvies right now? once the cichlids grow up, they will probably kill the corys. 

honestly, i think that combination could be too much in a 55. it depends on your filtration and water change scheudle... and the sexes of the cichlids. if the FM's or sevs pair up that tank will soon become a fishy-hell!


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

ya i understand i know all that stuff and ya the cories will stay in the ten and ill just wait and see what these guys do i think the firemouts are both mails (crap) and one severum is a male idk with those fish which can i put in the 55 and put with other fish and yes they are all around 1-2 inches and its so short term its like a holding tank but well decorated and yes we will over filter the 55 i do that with all my tanks right now my 20g with one jack dempsey has a fifty five gallon hang on and its crystal clear and no bad a,n,n


the sexes i can certainly not be sure about but they all pick on one firemouth and he still gets food but they all get along for now lol ive done my research and hav had experience i know what will happen if they stay together in the ten but i hav many tanks so they all dont have to go in the 55 i was jw


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

About all you will have room for in a 55 gallon with those cichlids is water. The tank will be fully stocked with just the severums when they reach their adult size. My daughter has been breeding her severums in a 90 gallon and uses another tank, a 55, to grow them to an inch long so she can sell them off.


----------

